# SOS! Betta in need!



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Good evening everyone!

I am furious right now, I was at work this evening and saw a betta in a 'betta bowl' sitting by a cold window... I found out that it had been sitting there since MONDAY, no food or anything!

I've since transferred it into my makeshift hospital tank, it currently has an air stone but no filter or heater as i dont have one available, and its Midnight.

He's barely got the energy to swim let alone stay upright and above the water level. I've made a makeshift hammock with plastic wrap, (I weighted it down so that it doesn't trap him)
I've also offered it food, he did take in one piece of food.

His fins are totaled, barely anything there; they're also paperthin. He also looks super tiny (in comparison to my Betta Omega)

I think he's meant to be blue/purple... but he's grey right now.

photos:
the poor guy, in the "hammock"
the hospital tank side by side to the old one


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey - really good job rescuing the Betta. I'm personally not sure what else can be done at this point but really appreciate your attempt.

Let's remember that every fish is a life - dependent on their caregiver (since they've been removed from mother nature). Don't neglect.


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

So I'm glad the little guy pulled through the night!

Here are some 'morning after' photos
I just walked up to the tank
Whats that...? oh! Food!

Really shows the extent of how yucky his fins are looking.

With the assistance of Reddit (lol), I'm going to locate a basic sponge filter today. My manager gave me the day off to take care of the fish too! (We also happened to have been over staffed, but sush.)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK looks like he might have a chance. Here's a few things Ive done in the past that has worked for me with a severely damaged Betta.

If you have a heater can you turn it up to approx. 75F He's obviously very cold and although Bettas can live in room temp (mine is 70-72F) he is suffering from hypothermia so you need to bring up his core temp slowly, until he's back on his feet again.

If his appetite is good, then he's got a real good chance at recovery, most damaged Bettas will not eat and die, so he's a fighter, and he WANTS to live, that's a real PLUS! Many will just give up. 

Spirulina flake food is a good choice to help him start his eating again, or blood worms (the frozen kind) I find the dried ones won't appeal to him, but the smell of blood from frozen will.

SALT, SALT, SALT....Yes, you will have to salt bath him every day for approx. 2weeks...this will kill any nasty bacteria that is eating his fins (major killer of Bettas) and help heal the fins. You will see new growth start as white along the edges of the fins, it will color as it grows longer.

This means you need to change out ALL of his water every day and put a small pinch of fine aquarium salt in the new water, add STRESSCOAT too.
This conditioner helps heal torn fins. 

He won't like being changed out every day (I use a small cup and scoop mine up, let them sit with something covering the top so they can't jump) until I clean the bowl and get it ready again, then just put him back in with the container for a few mins, then let him swim out. Sometimes they get used to this and just wait patiently for you to make his new home clean and nice for him.

If you have the heater in the bowl/tank, just add the salt to the water for the first couple of days, then you can take the heater out and just adjust the water temp with tap water. Once he gets used to room temp he will be fine, the key is the salt bath treatment to stop fin rot (which he has)

Hope this helps the little guy.
PS his color will come back once he's feeling better.


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

shockingly poor treatment and disregard of a life. I believe we must care for all animal life to the best of our ability. 
Stupid people abound on this planet!!

I am usually concerned that the fish at my Petsmart are cold. At least they don't have them right by the entrance anymore but closer to the tanks and another 30 feet from the door. But I never get my coat off at Petsmart as I find it chilly in there. That means it must be 69 or colder because I keep my house at 69 and I am comfy.


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

So the little dude is doing better! I've been seeing him eat the last few days, and today he 'gifted' me with a poop! 
Digestive system is fully functional!

Anyone have any thoughts on these betta leaves I've seen in the stores? Been thinking of getting something for the tank for him to feel more secure & sneaky with, don't want to get something too big (like driftwood etc).


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

The leaves are called Catappa or Indian Almond leaves. They are a good thing
to put in the tank but I would advise only a small quarter or half leaf at a time. They last for ages and contain anti-bacterial properties (we use them for shrimps too)

You can also do the same thing with Blackwater extract which is the liquid form. Put a small amount of drops into the water, it will turn it brown.

Either of these can be used to make his home more comfortable. I keep a small piece of leaf in my Bettas bowls and when I change them out I put the leaf back (until it virtually disintegrates) then I replace it.


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> The leaves are called Catappa or Indian Almond leaves. They are a good thing
> Either of these can be used to make his home more comfortable. I keep a small piece of leaf in my Bettas bowls and when I change them out I put the leaf back (until it virtually disintegrates) then I replace it.


Oh... I think the things I've seen are plastic? How would the Almond leaves be packaged/displayed?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't put plastic plants in a Betta Tank. They will only tear his fins. If you are going to do plants, use something like hornwort or anacharis that can float on the surface. DON'T use MOSS...

I lost a prize winning Betta who got trapped inside some Java moss and couldn't break free to get to the surface for air. (remember all Bettas need air to breathe unlike other fish) Anything that can trap them should not be used in their tanks.

Good thing is a floating log...they like to hang inside and sleep (which Bettas do most of the time) 

Shrimpfever has Catappa leaves...you won't get them in Big Als or any of the other stores. Aqua Inspiration might have them too, they come in bags usually of 5 or 6 leaves...dried out. You don't need to put them anywhere special..I keep mine on the shelf next to my tanks.


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok, I'll look into getting floating plants or the floating log thing.

The almond leaves intrigue me, I'll have to look for them!

Edit: the Shrimpfever site.... oh my Shrimpies! May have to go there to get some for my 20G once the tank matures.


----------

